# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Βοήθεια !! Με ψυγείο no frost

## theo123

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα
Σίγουρα δεν είναι η περίοδος στα φόρτε της και οι περισσότεροι λείπουν  διακοπές αλλά σίγουρα κάποιος γνώστης θα έχει μείνει να με βοηθήσει.

Έχω ένα ψυγείο siemens no frost (νομίζω το μοντέλο είναι KG44U190IE\01) με την κατάψυξη κάτω και τη συντήρηση από πάνω όπως αυτό της φωτογραφίας.
c10001701-1l.jpg
Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά.

Η ιστορία άρχισε πριν από περίπου κανένα χρόνο (το ψυγείο 7 ετών περίπου  και λειτουργούσε απροβλημάτιστα) όταν ανακάλυψα ότι τράβαγε το ζόρι του  να ανεβάσει την ψύξη.
Παίρνω ένα φίλο τηλέφωνο που ασχολείται αλλά μένει σε άλλη πόλη και με συμβούλεψε να κάνω απόψυξη και να το ξανά ελέγξω. 
Πράγματι έκανα απόψυξη και δούλεψε μια χαρά για μερικούς μήνες μέχρι που  ξανά έπιασε πάγο το στοιχείο που βρίσκεται στην κατάψυξη.
Ξανά έκανα απόψυξη και άρχισε να δουλεύει σωστά αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι ενώ η  κατάψυξη φτάνει τους -18 η συντήρηση δυσκολεύεται αφάνταστα να φτάσει  τους 4 βαθμούς.
Εχθές, και αφού έριξα μια ματιά στο φόρουμ για αντίστοιχη περίπτωση,  έκανα μια καλή απόψυξη (το στοιχείο δεν είχε στρώμα πάγου επάνω του)  αλλά σήμερα το πρωί άρχισε πάλι τα ίδια. Η κατάψυξη έπειτα από 5-6 ώρες  έπιασε -18, η συντήρηση δεν έφτασε τους 9 βαθμούς ενώ του είχα ορίσει  τους 4.
Δοκίμασα να δώ αν δουλεύουν τα ανεμιστηράκια (άνοιξα την πόρτα και  πάτησα το διακόπτη που βρίσκεται στο πάνω μέρος) και είδα ότι δουλεύουν  και τα δύο, και της κατάψυξης και της συντήρησης. Με το που πάτησα το  διακόπτη άρχισαν να δουλεύουν.

Παρακαλώ όποιον γνωρίζει σχετικά ας βοηθήσει.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## cycler

Κάπου πιάνει πάγο και κλείνουν οι αεραγωγοί μεταξύ κατάψυξης και συντήρησης.
Λογικά κάπου πρέπει να έχει ένα θερμίστορ που ανιχνεύει τον πάγο και ενεργοποιεί την αυτόματη απόψυξη των αεραγωγών. Ίσως πίσω από τον πίσω τοίχο της κατάψυξης. Μάλλον αν το αλλάξεις θα είσαι ΟΚ.
Πρίμενε όμως και μια δεύτερη γνώμη, δεν είμαι ψυγειάς ούτε ξέρω το ψυγείο σου. Από δικό μου αντίστοιχο περιστατικό μιλάω...

----------


## Κωστης

Για σου Θοδωρη: 
Καποτε ειχα και εγω παρωμοιο περιπου περιστατηκο,και το προβλημα ηταν οτι καποιο σωλινακη ειχε διαροη και εχανε υγρα και για τον λογο αυτον δεν μου ανεβαζε ψυξει,αλλά εδω στη Γερμανια η επισκευη δεν συνφερει και παει για ανακηκλωση.
Περιμενε ομως, μηπως καποιος ειδικος πει κατι παραπανω.

----------


## leeperik

Φιλε Θοδωρή δεν ξερω για το δικο σου αλλα κοιτεξε στην συντηρηση,αν βγαλεις το κατω κατω ραφι πρεπει να σου εχει ενα μικρο σωληνακι που χανεται στην πισω πλευρα του ψυγειου σου,( νομιζω οτι απο αυτο περναει η υγρασια με αερα μαζι,δεν ξερω το λογο ακριβως, κ εξατμιζεται πισω απο το ψυγειου,νομιζω.Λοιπον αν εχει κατι τετοιο κοιτα μηπως ειναι βουλωμενο και δεν κυκλοφορει ο αερας.
Και μενα ειχε βουλωσει αυτο καποια στιγμη και δεν εκανε κυκλοφορια του αερα(ετσι μας ειπε ο τεχνικος που το χε δει)η κατι τετοι με αποτελεσμα να μην ψυχει.
Εκτος οπως ειπωιθηκε παραπανω και αν χανει υγρα απο καποιο σωληνακι.

----------


## solarcon

A-Frame-Evaporator-Coil.JPG

_Καλησ__πέ__ρα φίλε μου_

_Mια περίπτωση είναι  να υπάρχει μια σημαντική ποσότητα πάγου στους σωλήνες  απόψυξης . Δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις κανένα πάνελ του καταψύκτη. Μπορείς να το δεις γιατί βρίσκεται στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου.( δες φωτό )._

_Αν παρατηρήσεις πάγο εκεί , τότε έχεις πρόβλημα στο σύστημα «αυτό – απόψυξης» ή απλώς μπορεί να φταίει και η πόρτα του ψυγείου._

_Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο υποτίθεται ότι είναι σχεδιασμένο να κάνει αυτόματα απόψυξη κάθε 24 ώρες. Αν ένα από τα στοιχεία του ψυγείου δεν δουλεύει σωστά, τότε ο καταψύκτης εξακολουθεί να ψύχεται. Τα ανεμιστηράκια μπορεί να δουλεύουν κανονικά, αλλά επειδή οι σωλήνες  απόψυξης έχουν πάγο στο εσωτερικό τους ,δεν κυκλοφορεί αέρας και έτσι η ψύξη αρχίζει και δυσχεραίνει. ._

_Βγάλε ό,τι έχεις στο ψυγείο. Κλείσε τον θερμοστάτη. Βγάλε το από την πρίζα για 24 με 48 ώρες. Στη συνέχεια βαλτό στη πρίζα, άνοιξε τον θερμοστάτη, και εάν για λίγο δουλεύει σωστά το ψυγείο τότε έχεις πρόβλημα σε ένα από τα τρία στοιχεία του συστήματος «αυτό – απόψυξης» :_

o_Τον θερμοστάτη ( συνήθως ένα διμεταλλικό έλασμα )_
o_Τον χρονιστή_
o_Τον θερμαστή_ 

_Μπορείς να τα μετρήσεις ωμικά. Είναι απλή ηλεκτροτεχνία. Αν εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα , τότε το επόμε νο βήμα είναι να τσεκάρεις τον  compress__or. Αν και ο compressor δουλεύει κανονικά , τότε έχεις πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα της_ _CPU , οπότε και θα πρέπει να έρθει ένας τεχνικός της εταιρείας να την αλλάξει ή ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο….οποιεσδήποτε διευκρινήσεις θέλεις ρωτάς_

----------

ppolyzos (18-04-11)

----------


## theo123

Συνονόματε
Ο αεραγωγός που βρίσκεται στο πάνω μέρος της συντήρησης που είναι το ανεμιστηράκι και επικοινωνεί με την κατάψυξη είναι ανοικτός. Εχθές που έκανα απόψυξη έβαλα το μπιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά και είδα ότι κατεβαίνει αέρας στο άνοιγμα που υπάρχει στο χώρο της κατάψυξης.
Υπάρχει άλλο ένα άνοιγμα βέβαια στη συντήρηση, πίσω από το δεξιό συρτάρι και έχει μέσα ένα κυλινδρικό εξάρτημα από το οποίο φεύγουν δύο καλώδια (υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι ο θερμοστάτης για τη συντήρηση) που δεν έχω ελέγξει εάν είναι ανοικτό και που οδηγεί. Θα το κάνω σήμερα.

Κωστα
Το επόμενο που θα κάνω θα είναι να καλέσω κάποιον να το δει για διαρροές κλπ. Απλά είπα μήπως είναι κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω εγώ πριν καταλήξω στη λύση αυτή.

Περικλή
Στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου υπάρχει ένα σωληνάκι το οποίο κατεβάζει νερό.
Αυτό συνδέεται μόνο με το τμήμα της κατάψυξης στο κάτω μέρους του στοιχείου. Στην συντήρηση δεν υπάρχει τίποτε τέτοιο για αποστράγγιση υγρών. Προφανώς επειδή δεν πιάνει υγρασία στο τμήμα αυτό.
Αυτό το σωληνάκι δεν είναι βουλωμένο. Το έβγαλα και φύσηξα μέσα και περνούσε ο αέρας.

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο που αφιερώνετε

----------


## theo123

Νέα συγκλονιστικά γεγονότα είδαν το φως της δημοσιότητας ύστερα από εκτεταμένη έρευνα του άρτια εκπαιδευμένου προσωπικού: Ούτε και η θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης μειώνεται.
Με το που βάλαμε τρόφιμα μέσα, και έπειτα από προσμονή 6 ωρών η κατάψυξη έφτασε στους -7 βαθμούς αντί τους -18 και η συντήρηση τους 11 αντί τους 4 βαθμούς.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η υπόθεση του αρχικού ποστ (ότι δηλαδή η κατάψυξη λειτουργεί σωστά ενώ η συντήρηση όχι)  δεν στέκει.

Το πρόβλημα είναι καθολικό και αφορά ολόκληρη τη @#*&!%-συσκευή.

Υ.Γ. Κώστα (solarcon) 
Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβολή.
Τέτοιο στοιχείο πάντως δεν έχει από πίσω από το ψυγείο. Το μοναδικό που υπάρχει και είναι της μορφής της δεύτερης εικόνας, είναι μέσα στην κατάψυξη. Απέξω υπάρχει μόνο ένα οβάλ κλειστό δοχείο, ένα ανεμιστηράκι, κάτι σαν μεγάλος πυκνωτής και η κλασική σχαρίτσα που πιάνει όλο το πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου και καίει.

                   Εμφάνιση προφίλ                                View Forum Posts                                Προσωπικό Μήνυμα                                View Blog Entries                                View Articles

----------


## Λυκιδευς

ο συμπιεστης μηπως υπολειτουργει;

----------


## navar

υγρα , υγρά  ,υγρά !!!!!!!!!

----------


## aris285

Εδω ο ψυκτικος!!!

Φιλε Θοδωρη προφανως κατι δεν παει καλα.ελπιζω οταν το βαζεις σε λειτουργεια μετα απο αποψυξη να μην εχεις πραγματα μεσα.
το ψυγειο πρεπει να το φορτονουμε σιγα σιγα οταν ξεκιναει απο το 0.
αν το προβλημα ειναι στην αποψυξη πρεπει να τσεκαρεις την αντησταση που κανει την αποψυξη

α. αν περνει ρευμα
β. αν ειναι καμενη

Αν ολλα ειναι οκ τοτε μαλον εχεις κανει ζημια στον σημπιεστη (αυτο το μαυρο που το λες δοχειο)
1.Τσεκαρε αν λητουργει και αν ζεστενετε η σχαρα απο πισω
2.Τσεκαρε αν η σωληνα που που επιστρεφει στον σημπιεστη απο μεσα μετα απο 1 ωρα λητουργεια πρεπει να ειναι δροσερη.

Αν αυτα τα 2 ειναι οκ τοτε πρεπει να λειτουργει σοστα το ψυγειο σου.

----------


## theo123

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Παναγιώτη
Ο συμπιεστής δεν ξέρω αλλά το ανεμιστηράκι που βρίσκεται δίπλα του δεν έχει σταματήσει να γυρίζει (αν σε βοηθάει κάτι τέτοιο)

Kωνσταντίνε
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι είναι μόνο αυτό. Σήμερα περιμένω  ψυκτικό.

Αρη
  Το σωληνάκι που φεύγει από το συμπιεστή, όταν ξεκινάει η λειτουργία είναι παγωμένο και έπειτα από μερικά λεπτά γίνεται χλιαρό. 
Το σωληνάκι το οποίο επιστρέφει για 15 λεπτά που το είχα σε επιτήρηση ήταν καυτό. (Θα αναφερθώ πάραυτα έπειτα από μία ώρα)
Όσο για τη σχάρα στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου, ζεσταίνεται αρκετά. Στο πάνω μέρος είναι πιό ζεστή από το κάτω.

Η αντίσταση που κάνει την απόψυξη που βρίσκεται; Πώς μπορώ να διαπιστώσω ότι παίρνει ρεύμα; (αν και αυτό νομίζω  ότι δεν επείγει επειδή το ψυγείο έκανε πρίν δύο μέρες απόψυξη)

Ο τεχνικός ήρθε και με απογοήτευσε αφού μου είπε ότι θέλει 200 ευρώ επειδή είπε ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει το συμπιεστή. Του είπα να τον αφήσει εκεί που είναι και να ασχοληθεί με το air condition μέχρι να το σκεφτώ. Έφυγε με λεία 35 ευρώ από την προσθήκη φρέον και τον καθαρισμό της μονάδας.

Άρη ελπίζω να διαβάζεις. Αν έχεις και κάποιο φίλο και συνάδελφο στην Αθήνα ευπρόσδεκτος.

----------


## theo123

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Καμία απάντηση please?

----------


## aris285

Το σωλινακι που λες οτι ειναι χλιαρο ειναι η επιστροφη.κανονικα οταν λειτουργει ο συμπιεστης πρεπει να ειναι κρυο
Η εξοδος του συμπιεστη ειναι αυτη που ζεστενεται.
Παρατηρισε αν ο συμπιεστης δουλευει σηνεχως η αν ξεκιναει και μετα απο λιγο και σταματαει απο υψιλη θερμοκρασια και αφου κρυωσει μετα απο λιγο ξαναξεκιναει. η μηπως βουηζει χωρις να δουλευει.αν συνβενει κατι τετοιο τοτε θες συμπιεστη.100 ευρω περιπου η κανει η αγωρα του μαζι με την εργασια σου ειπε 200.θα σου σινηστουσα να μην το φτιαξεις αν σημβενει αυτο γιατι σιγουρα δεν προκειται να ξαναδουλεψει οπως παλια.
Η αντισταση του βρισκεται στο πισω μερος της καταψυξης (πρεπει να ξεβιδωσεις τα πλαστικα) εκει που ειναι το στοιχειο ψυξης.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Το σωλινακι που λες οτι ειναι χλιαρο ειναι η επιστροφη.κανονικα οταν λειτουργει ο συμπιεστης πρεπει να ειναι κρυο
> Η εξοδος του συμπιεστη ειναι αυτη που ζεστενεται.
> Παρατηρισε αν ο συμπιεστης δουλευει σηνεχως η αν ξεκιναει και μετα απο λιγο και σταματαει απο υψιλη θερμοκρασια και αφου κρυωσει μετα απο λιγο ξαναξεκιναει. η μηπως βουηζει χωρις να δουλευει.αν συνβενει κατι τετοιο τοτε θες συμπιεστη.100 ευρω περιπου η κανει η αγωρα του μαζι με την εργασια σου ειπε 200.θα σου σινηστουσα να μην το φτιαξεις αν σημβενει αυτο γιατι σιγουρα δεν προκειται να ξαναδουλεψει οπως παλια.
> Η αντισταση του βρισκεται στο πισω μερος της καταψυξης (πρεπει να ξεβιδωσεις τα πλαστικα) εκει που ειναι το στοιχειο ψυξης.



αν εχει κοστος επισκευης 200 ευρω καλυτερα να παει να παρει ενα καινουργιο με 200 ευρω...εμενα για δυσλειτουργεια συμπιεστη μου κανει...εκτος και αν κανενα σωληνακι εχει χαλαρωσει η εχει καμια τρυπα..φωναξε και εναν ψυκτικο να το δει ομως...

----------


## theo123

Οκ θα το τσεκάρω το απόγευμα και θα ενημερώσω
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σου.

----------


## kostas30

φιλε παρε τα στοιχεια του συμπιεστη πηγενε στην εψεμ και παρε εναν συμπιεστη και ενα καινουργιο φιλτρο  και φωναξε καποιον να στον περασει δεν ειναι τιποτα τα ιδια ειχα και εγω περσυ ψαχνομουνα με αισθητηρες και με πλακετες γιατι ειχα καποια ψυξη στο στοιχειο παγο δηλαδη αλλα οχι σε ολο και αθορυβη λειτουργεια και δεν πηγενε το μυαλο μου για συμπιεστη ειδα με εναν φιλο ψυκτικο οτι ειχε μεσα φρεον πηρα εναν καινουργιο τον βαλαμε κι ησυχασα τον ειχα παρει κοντα στα 40 ευρω μαζι με το φιλτρο δεν ξερω τι φρεον δουλευει το ψυγειο σου εμενα ειχε  το r600 ισοβουτανιο και συμπιεστη μαρκας aspera  πηρα εναν συμπιεστη στην ιδια ιπποδυναμη  για r134 βαλε του αυτο το φρεον και ολα καλα. τωρα ποσα να σου παρει ενας ψυκτικος 60-70 ευρω το πολυ σιγα την δουλεια αλλα τον συμπιεστη παρτον εσυ. Η εψεμ ειναι χαμηλα στην πετρου ραλλη. και κατι ακομα το ψυγειο ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο με το δικο σου ηταν 2 ετων και τωρα σκοτωνει.

----------


## theo123

Φίλε Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή.
Ο φίλος αυτός ο ψυκτικός έχει κανένα mail, τηλέφωνο, είναι εδώ αυτή την εποχή ? (Μένω Αθήνα)

----------


## kostas30

οχι φιλε μου ειναι εκτος Αθηνων

----------


## theo123

Καλημέρα παιδιά

Κώστα 
Ευχαριστώ. Τυχερός είναι (εκτός Αθηνών)

Άρη
Έχεις δίκιο λειτουργεί συνέχεια μέχρι να το κόψει το θερμικό. Ακόμη αφού πιάσει τη θαρμοκρασία που πρέπει. 
Του έβαλα ένα ανεμιστήρα από πίσω για να μη σταματήσει. Έπιασε τη θερμοκρασία (πάντα πολύ πολύ αργά βέβαια) και συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής ακόμα και αφού έχει πιάσει τη θερμοκρασία. Δεν σταματάει εκτός εάν τον κόψει το θερμικό.
Σε αυτη την περίπτωση είναι συμπιεστής έτσι;

----------


## aris285

Αρα δεν φταιει ο συμπιεστης σου.
Μαλον ειναι θεμα θερμοστατη ο οπιος δεν κοβει την λειτουργεια οταν πιανει ψυξη (γιαυτο επιανε και παγο)
Εχει ηλεκτρονικο θερμοστατη? Η τον κλασικο που γυριζεις το κουμπακι απο μεσα?

----------


## theo123

Έχει ηλεκτρονικό θερμοστάτη. Το ότι δεν κόβει όταν πιάνει θερμοκρασία μπορεί να είναι θέμα θερμοστάτη.  
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει όμως είναι το γιατί αργεί πάρα πολύ να πιάσει θερμοκρασία. (12-24 ώρες με άδειο ψυγείο) είναι θέμα υγρών; Ή έχει πρόβλημα και ο συμπιεστής και γι' αυτό δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει;

----------


## aris285

Αν ειναι θεμα υγρων δεν θα κρυωνε η εισοδος του συμπιεστη.μπορει να ειναι και λογικο που αργει επιδη ειναι καλοκαιρι.
Τωρα ο ηλεψτρονικος θερμοστατης δισκολο να χαλασει.μιπως ειναι μονο θερμομετρο?
και εχει αλον θερμοστατη?

----------


## theo123

"μιπως ειναι μονο θερμομετρο?
και εχει αλον θερμοστατη?"

Δηλαδή?

----------


## aris285

Την θερμοκρασια την ριθμηζεις με πληκτρα? η με καποιο ρωοστατη?

----------


## theo123

Με πλήκτρα από το πάνω μέρος του ψυγείου

----------


## aris285

Τοτε κατι γινεται με τον θερμοστατη και δεν κοβει την λειτουργεια.
Αν τα καταφερνεις ψαξε τα ηλεκτρικα του μηπως βγαλεις ακρη.
Και εδω ημαστε...

----------


## kostas30

μα αμα επιανε την θερμοκρασια που πρεπει θα εκοβε το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν την πιανει αρα κακη λειτουργια συμπιεστη

----------


## theo123

Ναι βρε Κώστα, αλλά την εντολή για τη διακοπή δεν τη δίνει ο θερμοστάτης στον συμπιεστή;

----------


## theo123

Λοιπόν, γνωρίζει κανένας που μπορεί να κρύβεται ο θερμοστάτης σε αυτό το ψυγείο; (Ηλεκτρονικός γαρ)
Στο πάνω μέρος που βρίσκεται και το πάνελ ρύθμισης της θερμοκρασίας ή στο πίσω μέρος που έχει μία πλακέτα με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα;

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου αυτο εχει 2 αισθητηρες θερμοκρασιας ενας στη συντηρηση και ενας πανω στο στοιχειο στην καταψηξη. το θεμα ειναι οτι το ψυγειο δεν πιανει την θερμοκρασια που θες π.χ -20 στην καταψυξη για αυτο δεν κοβει ο συμπιεστης και σου κοβει μονο απο θερμικο λογο υπερθερμανσης του μοτερ του συμπιεστη . ο ασθητηρας της συντηρησης παιζη μονο με το ανεμιστηρακι που ανεβαζει τον παγωμενο αερα πανω. εαν η καταψυξη πιαση την θερμοκρασια που πρεπει -17 με -20 τοτε ο συμπιεστης θα κοψει κανονικα  και οχι απο θερμικο αρα δεν εχουμε σωστη λειτουργεια του ψυκτικου κυκλωματος και οχι του ηλεκτρονικου μερους. οπως ειπες η συντηρηση σου εχει ψοφησει τοτε σιγουρα δεν λειτουργει σωστα η καταψυξη και εγω ετσι ψαχνομουνα επειδη ειχα καποια ψυξη κατω, βαλε ενα θερμομετρο κατω να δεις οτι η καταψυξη δεν κατεβαζει κατω απο -7 με -10 με τιποτα  μην παιδευεσαι απλα πραγματα ειναι εγω μια εβδομαδα το εψαχνα το ειχα κανει φυλλο και φτερο τι αλλο να σου πω.

----------


## theo123

Φίλε Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και για το ενδιαφέρον σου.
Κοίτα να δεις τι γίνεται. Υπάρχουν δύο συμπτώματα. 
Το πρώτο αφορά το ότι δεν κατεβάζει γρήγορα τη θερμοκρασία, ή  τουλάχιστον έτσι μου φαίνεται εμένα. Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει να κάνει με το  ότι είναι καλοκαίρι, ζεστός ο χώρος κλπ.
Το δεύτερο αφορά το ότι ακόμα κι αν πιάσει την θερμοκρασία ο συμπιεστής  δεν σταματάει να δουλεύει (Το κατάφερα αυτό βάζοντας έναν ανεμιστήρα  χώρου στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου εκεί που είναι ο συμπιεστής με  αποτέλεσμα να μην τον κόβει το θερμικό) .
Οπότε ή όπως λέει ο Άρης φταίει ο θερμοστάτης. Δηλαδή ο θερμοστάτης  παίρνει εντολή από τον αισθητήρα ότι η θερμοκρασία έχει φτάσει στους  -18, αλλά δεν δίνει εντολή στο συμπιεστή να σταματήσει. Ή ο συμπιεστής  λόγο έλλειψης υγρών ή λόγω ελαττωματικής λειτουργίας έχει μειωμένη  απόδοση με αποτέλεσμα να κατεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία πολύ αργά. Ή  συμβαίνουν και τα δύο μαζί και ο θερμοστάτης και ο συμπιεστής  ελαττωματικοί (κλέψε Χαράλαμπε δηλαδή).
Όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι το όλο κύκλωμα λειτουργεί έτσι όπως το  φαντάζομαι. Μια τρίτη περίπτωση είναι (επειδή είναι ηλεκτρονικό το όλο  σύστημα) ο αισθητήρας που βρίσκεται στην κατάψυξη (αυτός δεν είναι  υπεύθυνος να πει ποια είναι η θερμοκρασία μέσα στην κατάψυξη?) να έχει  χαλάσει οπότε να μη δίνει τη σωστή ένδειξη και να συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ο  συμπιεστής. Αλλά αυτό νομίζω δεν πολυ στέκει επειδή αν είχε χαλάσει,  στην οθόνη δεν θα έδειχνε θερμοκρασία -18 αλλά μεγαλύτερη και δεν θα  έδινε εντολή να κόψει ο συμπιεστής.

----------


## j kalai

Βαλε κατι στον διακοπτη που βρισκεται στην πορτα στην συντηρηση ωστε να τον κρατα πατημενο συνεχεια. Στα συγκεκριμενα ψυγεια κρεμανε η πορτες τις συντηρησεις με αποτελεσμα να μην οπλιζει ο διακοπτης και να μην δουλευει ο ανεμιστηρας.
Πρεπει να ελενξεις και τον διακοπτη στην καταψυξη οτι τον παταει η πορτα οταν κλεινει.
Για να δεις ψυξη πρεπει να εχει περασει τουλαχιστον ενα εικοσιτετραωρο και τοτε να δεις αν δουλευει σωστα το ψυγειο.
Για τον συμπιεστη που λες οτι κοβει θερμικο εισαι συγουρος? Oταν κοβει θερμικο ο ανεμιστηρας στο μοτερ δουλευει η σταματαει και αυτος?

Το να αγορασεις μοτερ και να το αλλαξεις χωρις να εισαι συγουρος οτι ειναι αυτο ξεχασε το και ο λογος ειναι, οτι εαν δεν ειναι αυτο και λεφτα θα δοσεις τσαμπα και δουλεια δεν θα κανεις.

----------


## theo123

Να σαι καλά Γιάννη
Θα δοκιμάσω το κόλπο με τις πόρτες.
Όταν κόβει από θερμικό σταματάει και ο ανεμιστήρας. (Έτσι δεν πρέπει να κάνει?)
Δεν νομίζω να αγοράσω μοτέρ πριν σιγουρευτώ τι έχει ή πριν κάποιος  τεχνικός που εμπιστεύομαι μου πει ότι το μοτέρ τα έχει παίξει. Τεχνικός  κι εγώ αλλά σε Η/Υ και ξέρω τι σαβούρα από συναδέλφους κυκλοφορεί.

Αυτή τη στιγμή το ψυγείο δουλεύει επειδή έχω βάλει από πίσω ένα  ανεμιστήρα χώρου. Όταν τον κλείσω, έπειτα από λίγο σταματάει και το  μοτέρ.

Κάτι άλλο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι όταν έκλεισα τον ανεμιστήρα  για να δώ τι έκανα και κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε το μοτέρ, η συντήρηση  έδειχνε 6 και η κατάψυξη -16. Για να ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει έκλεισα το  κουμπι on - off και το ξανα άνοιξα αμάσως. Οι τιμές λοιπόν άλλαξαν η  συντήρηση έδειχνε 9 και η κατάψυξη -12.

Περίεργο μου φαίνεται.

Λέτε να βάλω τον πεθερό μου να του ρίξει κανένα ξεμάτιασμα;

----------


## j kalai

> Όταν κόβει από θερμικό σταματάει και ο ανεμιστήρας. (Έτσι δεν πρέπει να κάνει?)



Aπο την στιγμη που σταματαει και ο ανεμιστηρας δεν κοβει θερμικο αλλα απο πλακετα γιατι διαβαζει οτι εχει ψυξη μεσα η καταψυξη. Ο ανεμιστηρας της συντηρησης απλα παιρνει τον παγομενο αερα απο την καταψυξη και τον στελνει επανω στο συγκεκριμενο ψυγειο. Μολις ζεσταθει η καταψυξη τοτε ξεκιναει παλι.
Η συνιθισμενες βλαβες σε αυτα τα ψυγεια ειναι: αντισταση αποχετευσης η οποια οταν χαλασει τρεχει νερα μεσα στην καταψυξη, πεσμενες πορτες, σπασμενη βαση στον επανω ανεμιστηρα και μια φορα εχει τυχει χαλασμενη πλακετα.

----------


## theo123

Φίλε Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία σου
Ερώτηση:
Αν έκοβε από πλακέτα, δεν θα έπρεπε να κόβει ΚΑΙ με τον ανεμιστήρα που έχω βάλει από πίσω; 

Προσπάθησα να απαντήσω στο pm αλλά πρέπει να έχεις απενεργοποιήσει τα pm στο profile  σου. Θα επικοινωνήσουμε Δευτέρα απόγευμα αν σε βολεύει.

Το ότι πιάνει πολύ πολύ αργά τη θερμοκρασία - με κλειστές πόρτες και άδειο- σου  λέει κάτι; (υγρά, συμπιεστής, κλπ)

----------


## j kalai

> Φίλε Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ για την προθυμία σου
> Ερώτηση:
> Αν έκοβε από πλακέτα, δεν θα έπρεπε να κόβει ΚΑΙ με τον ανεμιστήρα που έχω βάλει από πίσω;



Tα ψυγεια ειναι φτιαγμενα να δουλευουν χωρις εξτρα ανεμιστηρα. Μπορει να ετυχε να σου δουλευει με τον ανεμιστηρα. Τι να πω. 





> Προσπάθησα να απαντήσω στο pm αλλά πρέπει να έχεις απενεργοποιήσει τα pm στο profile σου. Θα επικοινωνήσουμε Δευτέρα απόγευμα αν σε βολεύει.



Αν μπορει καποιος ας βοηθησει για αυτο γιατι δεν το βρισκω.





> Το ότι πιάνει πολύ πολύ αργά τη θερμοκρασία - με κλειστές πόρτες και άδειο- σου λέει κάτι; (υγρά, συμπιεστής, κλπ)



Οπως σου εγραψα και παραπανω πρεπει να περασει ενα εικοσιτετραωρο για να δεις τι κανει. Μπορει και να θελει υγρα και μπορει να εχει κοψει συμπιεση και το μοτερ αλλα αυτο μονο ψυκτικος μπορει να το δει και μακαρι να μην θελει υγρα.

----------


## theo123

Παιδιά καλημέρα
Το πρόβλημα με το ψυγείο εξαφανίστηκε με τον ίδιο παράδοξο τρόπο με τον οποίο είχε εμφανιστεί. Μάλλον θα είχε πάθει καμία ηλίαση ή απέκτησε έποψη και ήθελε κι αυτό διακοπές. Εγώ θα του κάνω ένα αγιασμό καλού κακού για να ξεκινήσει τη νέα σχολική περίοδο με κέφι και είδομεν.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη διάθεση  και το χρόνο που αφιερώσατε στο πρόβλημα. Καλό χειμώνα.


Γιάννη καλημέρα
Για να διαπιστώσεις εάν υπάρχει φραγή εισερχομένων μηνυμάτων πας πάνω  πάνω (κάτω από τη λέξη Forum) που λέει "Προσωπικά Μηνύματα"

Προσωπικά Μηνύματα -> Οι Ρυθμίσεις μου (αυτό είμαι στην αριστερή  στήλη) -> Ο Λογαριασμός μου -> Επεξεργασία επιλογών ->  Προσωπικά μηνύματα (αυτό είναι στο κεντρο της οθόνης)
Εκεί πρέπει να είναι τσεκαρισμένα τα εξής:
-Private Messaging on και
-From all members

Αν είναι ήδη τσεκαρισμένα στείλε ένα mail στους διαχειριστές για το πρόβλημα.

----------


## fridge

Καλημέρα! Σας βρήκα ψάχνοντας για την εξήγηση στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το ψυγείο μου και ελπίζω να με βοηθήσετε. 
Έχουμε ανεβεί στο σπίτι στο χωριό μετά από πολύ καιρό και έχουμε θέσει σε λειτουργία το ψυγείο. Το ψυγείο δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά τα πλαϊνά ζεσταίνονται πάρα πολύ. Οκ το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να είναι ζεστά αλλά αυτό ζεματάει. Δεν μπορείς να το ακουμπήσεις. Είναι σαν θερμάστρα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

καλημέρα δεν είναι τίποτα έτσι πρέπει να καίει λόγο της απότομης μεταβολής του θερμοστάτη π.χ από 22 βαθμούς σε 4+ συντήρηση
Για να το καταλάβεις μεγάλη παραγωγή ψύξης το στοιχείο μεγάλη θερμοκρασία στον εξατμιστής Μην Ανησυχείς  έτσι πρέπει να δουλεύει 
Αυτό πάντως για να έχουμε και μια εικόνα τι το προκαλεί 

Οταν το εξωτερικό στοιχείο είναι μικρότερο λόγο μικρότερου κόστους κατασκευής τότε παρουσιάζετε υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία στον εξατμιστής Αυτά

Και Ακόμα μια περίπτωση η τριχοειδή του με την βαλβίδα να είναι περισσότερο ανοιγμένη και αυτό προκαλεί  την Αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας

----------


## leosedf

Ένας λόγος για τον οποίο δεν ανήκει στο www.howtofixit.gr ?

----------


## klik

> Ένας λόγος για τον οποίο δεν ανήκει στο www.howtofixit.gr ?



   if it is n't broken... don't fix it! :Lol:

----------


## kolossos

Καλημερα, 
εχω το ιδιο ψυγειο, και εχει "κατσει" η πορτα της καταψυξης! 
(Βγαινει το λαστιχο απο κατω, και μετα κανει παγο)

1)Αρκει να αλλαξω μονο τα δαχτυλιδια και τους πλαστικους κωνους, ή πρεπει να αλλαξω και τους μεντεσεδες? Το ψυγειο ειναι του 2008. 

2)Πως βγαινουν οι πορτες? Ξεκιναω με τον πανω μεντεσε (σηκωνω πανω τη πορτα) μετα μεσαιο, και μετα κατω (μαλλον ο κατω δεν χρειαζεται να βγει)? 

3)Μερικες φορες κατα το ανοιγμα της καταψυξης, κολλαει το λαστιχο και ξεκουμπωνει. Να του βαλω βαζελινη ή γλυκερινη που εχω για το αυτοκινητο?

Σάββας

----------

